# Roche Rock - Cornwall - 08



## tbkscott (Jul 1, 2009)

A little history can be found here http://www.cornwall-calling.co.uk/gazetter-cornwall/roche.htm. Just a few pics i took last year on holiday.































Hope you guys like them.


----------



## swedish (Jul 1, 2009)

nice shots mate...gotta says this is 1 very interesting building...just wish the link for the history worked on my work PC  thanks for sharing!


----------



## tbkscott (Jul 1, 2009)

swedish said:


> just wish the link for the history worked on my work PC  thanks for sharing!



Should have sorted it now sorry about that, thanks for the comments


----------



## swedish (Jul 1, 2009)

nar bro its not your fault just got stupid sercuity on work PC's so cant access alotta stuff...sori bout the confusion there bro


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 1, 2009)

Ha Ive been there too! Shit my pants though! Its too high up for me!


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 1, 2009)

Gorgeous photos. Tis a lovely site too.
Cheers.


----------



## tbkscott (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks for the commenst guys, its nice to know other peoples views


----------



## Pseudonym (Jul 3, 2009)

I love this place, it's such a beautiful ruin. You captured it very well.


----------



## Marley85 (Jul 3, 2009)

thats great looks like some thing of the lord of the rings


----------



## tbkscott (Jul 3, 2009)

I know what you mean Marley, love places like this, i love over 300 miles away but last year i ordered some OS maps of the area and that place was on the cover of one of them so as soon as i saw it i had to go and explore. Would recomend it if you get chance.


----------



## blighty (Jul 7, 2009)

i pass that a LOT. its just up the road from my relatives. apparently a lot of people have 'fallen' from the top of there and rumours saying they were 'pushed by the devil' sort of thing. its a nice site but small.


----------



## sheep21 (Jul 7, 2009)

what an amazing backdrop to this place!

It looks like something out of Middle Earth or Narnia


----------



## blighty (Jul 8, 2009)

heres a link to my post i put up on here, it shows the ladder and the lower window.. dont worry about the ladder if you do go, its well sturdy 

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=8156&highlight=roche+rock


----------



## james.s (Jul 8, 2009)

My god! What lovely colours!


----------

